# Weird Dates



## Valgrind (Mar 19, 2021)

What are some weird dates you've been on?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2021)

sup guys, derek here from more plates more dates dot cawm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trance (Mar 20, 2021)

i dont really date and the dates i have been on were pretty ordinary i guess :/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 20, 2021)

i met up with a guy for a date, he met me at a hotel at 10PM or something

i google searched for the nearest open bar, gave him my phone, and asked him to direct us there while we walked

we went to the bar and had a few beers and the first thing i told him was that i was on a large amount of research chemicals

and went into detail on modafinil is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor and fasoracetam has been shown to upregulate dopamine and he listened to me asked me some questions about it

i rambled a lot and was extremely tired so i was surprised that he indulged me

then we talked about beer

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## David (Mar 20, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> i met up with a guy for a date, he met me at a hotel at 10PM or something
> 
> i google searched for the nearest open bar, gave him my phone, and asked him to direct us there while we walked
> 
> ...


Nice, it's a positive sign that he responded just fine to your ramble and cared enough to ask questions. Considering a second date?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 20, 2021)

David said:


> Nice, it's a positive sign that he cared enough to ask questions. Considering a second date?


yeah, for sure! i noticed that immediately. we've been together for nearly 2 years now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## David (Mar 20, 2021)

So I don't want to publicly post the details, but something I've been looking forward to with an online friend and on-and-off date over the course of a year was supposed to culminate in a month with our meeting for a week, but it didn't pan out. To sum it up, she gave me "It's not you, it's me" reasoning.

What sucks is that she's the type of person who cuts people out of her life whom she's dated if it doesn't work out.

Hugely more disappointing than it not working out romantically is that I'm losing a friend. Fuck. Damn it.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 20, 2021)

David said:


> So I don't want to publicly post the details, but something I've been looking forward to with an online friend and on-and-off date over the course of a year was supposed to culminate in a month with our meeting for a week, but it didn't pan out. To sum it up, she gave me "It's not you, it's me" reasoning.
> 
> What sucks is that she's the type of person who cuts people out of her life whom she's dated if it doesn't work out.
> 
> Hugely more disappointing than it not working out romantically is that I'm losing a friend. Fuck. Damn it.


that's horrible. the rejection itself sucks  but also losing a friend...that's the pits, man. i'm really sorry. you're a cool dude and i wish you hadn't had to go through this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## David (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks, Val ... Also, sorry if wrong thread. Prob should have posted this in the Relationships one. Ah well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 20, 2021)

I went on a date with a girl that maybe drank too much. The more she drank the more racist she got. I walked her to the train station and bounced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 20, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I went on a date with a girl that maybe drank too much. The more she drank the more racist she got. I walked her to the train station and bounced.


you dodged a fkin bullet man, that is grim af

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 20, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> you dodged a fkin bullet man, that is grim af


Yeah it was fucking awkward and awful.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 20, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Yeah it was fucking awkward and awful.


i'm sorry that happened to you. would be so nice to just never have to worry about that shit or if people could just be like...not racist

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 20, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> i'm sorry that happened to you. would be so nice to just never have to worry about that shit or if people could just be like...not racist


What gets me is like, if she wasn't drinking when would I have found out? Some of her views were pretty abhorrent tbh but it's far more common place than I realise even today.

I overheard my girlfriend in high school describe me as a 'Paki' to her cousin. (Its the N word for South East Asian people in the UK).

'Yeah he's a paki, good looking though'

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 20, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> What gets me is like, if she wasn't drinking when would I have found out? Some of her views were pretty abhorrent tbh but it's far more common place than I realise even today.
> 
> I overheard my girlfriend in high school describe me as a 'Paki' to her cousin. (Its the N word for South East Asian people in the UK).
> 
> 'Yeah he's a paki, good looking though'


yeah for real you did dodge a bullet there. in a way it's good cos you found out sooner rather than later, but in a way it's also like, well it's shit cos some people never have to go through that -_- and yeah for sure it's common and often deep-seated. i feel like progress towards equity has been made but it's also overstated, we're defs still living in a WIP. status quo OP 

i did read about p--- from some british literature, that's gross man. must have been really disappointing to overhear that shit, i'm sorry . like fam we in a relationship how you gonna do that and not respect my basic personhood -_-

i've fortunately not had to deal with that from romantic partners who weren't my ethnicity (it really is luck and nothing else tbh since i grew up in a pretty racist small town) but honestly like if i were in high school or something i might have just gone along with it? cos i wouldn't know better and i'd still want to be with someone? easy to imagine mysef being like "i'd never put up with that" and that's true nowadays but i could definitely see myself succumbing to some combination of confusion and self-loathing and resentment and just never had said anything lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 20, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> yeah for real you did dodge a bullet there. in a way it's good cos you found out sooner rather than later, but in a way it's also like, well it's shit cos some people never have to go through that -_- and yeah for sure it's common and often deep-seated. i feel like progress towards equity has been made but it's also overstated, we're defs still living in a WIP. status quo OP
> 
> i did read about p--- from some british literature, that's gross man. must have been really disappointing to overhear that shit, i'm sorry . like fam we in a relationship how you gonna do that and not respect my basic personhood -_-
> 
> i've fortunately not had to deal with that from romantic partners who weren't my ethnicity (it really is luck and nothing else tbh since i grew up in a pretty racist small town) but honestly like if i were in high school or something i might have just gone along with it? cos i wouldn't know better and i'd still want to be with someone? easy to imagine mysef being like "i'd never put up with that" and that's true nowadays but i could definitely see myself succumbing to some combination of confusion and self-loathing and resentment and just never had said anything lol


You're 1 billion per cent spot on. 

I was SO conflicted about the whole thing and I honestly had no idea how to deal with it. Ultimately I just ghosted her as best I could (we were at school so not super easy) and let it fizzle out. 

I still do feel kinda sick that I never confronted her about that shit but school was enough of an identity minefield for me already. Being mixed race I got racial abuse on both sides. I just didn't have the emotional energy to deal with yet another added element of it.

It really is shit that some people won't ever have to deal with it you're right. It's kinda rubbish that I'm not overly shocked anymore it's just like Ah, ok this shit again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 20, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> You're 1 billion per cent spot on.
> 
> I was SO conflicted about the whole thing and I honestly had no idea how to deal with it. Ultimately I just ghosted her as best I could (we were at school so not super easy) and let it fizzle out.
> 
> ...


yeah i mean after you know what they think like that it's kinda hard to feel the same way about them anymore tbh

re: feeling kinda sick that you never confronted them, i feel that pathos 1000% in similar situations. like when you're just still working through your shock and confusion, but you're also under some requirements to not escalate the situation, plus like honestly this is just stuff that you come unprepared for. but even understanding i still go back to those situations and think to myself "wow fam you really let them do you like that eh? where's your self-respect?" and it just feels icky like you let yourself be taken advantage of or sth. even though that's not how it works.

damn yeah being mixed race sounds like it comes with a special set of its own problems. lots of people thriving but i also read about some folks' experiences like just never feeling like you truly belong and both sides are like "well you're not x enough" so they don't trust you 100% and make you feel like a square peg in a round hole. i hope you can be around enough people who aren't weird like that though who accept you for who you are and aren't weird or cagey about anything. you seem like a cool relatively well-adjusted dude so i'm guessing that's probably the case

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 20, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> You're 1 billion per cent spot on.
> 
> I was SO conflicted about the whole thing and I honestly had no idea how to deal with it. Ultimately I just ghosted her as best I could (we were at school so not super easy) and let it fizzle out.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 20, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> yeah i mean after you know what they think like that it's kinda hard to feel the same way about them anymore tbh
> 
> re: feeling kinda sick that you never confronted them, i feel that pathos 1000% in similar situations. like when you're just still working through your shock and confusion, but you're also under some requirements to not escalate the situation, plus like honestly this is just stuff that you come unprepared for. but even understanding i still go back to those situations and think to myself "wow fam you really let them do you like that eh? where's your self-respect?" and it just feels icky like you let yourself be taken advantage of or sth. even though that's not how it works.
> 
> damn yeah being mixed race sounds like it comes with a special set of its own problems. lots of people thriving but i also read about some folks' experiences like just never feeling like you truly belong and both sides are like "well you're not x enough" so they don't trust you 100% and make you feel like a square peg in a round hole. i hope you can be around enough people who aren't weird like that though who accept you for who you are and aren't weird or cagey about anything. you seem like a cool relatively well-adjusted dude so i'm guessing that's probably the case


Yeah you're right it's absolutely the shock and confusion of the situation and it always leaves you feeling guilty AF doesn't it? Like you didn't stick up for yourself.

Thankfully I'm way better at managing that now. It's just experience and I can react without it becoming an aggressive situation. That was one of my biggest fears on the date. I disagreed as politely as I could without coming across as threatening.

Yeah the mixed race thing was super difficult. I never fit in, in either crowd anywhere and it was incredibly isolating and lonely. Sometimes it still is because I'm never fully in either camp. I'm just a bit different etc etc. That's said I'm way more comfortable with me nowadays (therapy has helped) and I've got a large and varied social circle, maybe I was lucky and found a bunch of weirdo outcasts to adopt me. I'm glad I come across as well adjusted, thank you. I do try

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Island (Mar 20, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> sup guys, derek here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 20, 2021)

hmm, i've known all the men i dated really well before going on a "first date", so not much to share there. 

the closest it's ever gotten to "weird" for me, would have been getting hit on, on an airplane. i was travelling alone and really happy to have no one sitting next to me despite a full flight. i couldn't believe my luck, and just as i was starting to feel good about it, two huge bodybuilder type dudes came down the aisle. i remember feeling scared (it was my first time traveling alone and i was a teenager) as they took their seats and immediately claimed the armrests. 

they were really friendly and immediately began chatting me up. i tried to give the driest responses possible, hoping that it would turn them off, and also hoping i wouldn't barf on their laps (i've had serious motion sickness since childhood). anyway the guy next to me was relatively quiet but his friend kept asking questions about me: where i was going, where i was from etc. i felt that he was the one interested in me since he kept talking. 

eventually i answered enough of their questions, and told him i would be watching something on ICE (flying emirates). i could feel the eyes of the guy next to me burning into my face, so i tried to select a program i felt he would ABSOLUTELY not be interested in: a recitation of the quran. 

tell me why this man fully leaned into me, and began watching my screen with me! my attempts at repulsing him had only turned him on more. at this point my body was damn near pressed into the side of the plane, and i was too young to know that i could demand my personal space. this lasted for forty minutes, until i finally switched the program off and pretended to sleep. this granted me some breathing room. 

the rest of the flight was uneventful. i remember carrying over 5000 dollars in cash and worrying that i'd get robbed, but luckily the two body builders didnt rifle through my things as i went to the bathroom. anyway we arrived at a stopover location not long after, and they got off. as they were leaving, the guy in the middle (who had been quiet for most of the flight), handed me a folded piece of paper. 

"what's this?"

"my email and phone number," he told me. "please send me photos of the country you're travelling to"

at this point i replied, "cant you just google that?"

he turned really red and said he'd prefer to see it from me, as he was interested in me and my life and then his friend began making jokes before they left. i think about moments like these as an adult now, and how innocent i was. i should have just told those guys to leave me alone and that i was underaged-- but i didn't want to "make a scene" so i sat around uncomfortable AF for 14 hours.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 4


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2021)

Went on a date years ago with a girl that had some nasty big stain on the back of her tshirt... Call me a bigot or whatever but when I go on a date I freaking take my time to look at least decent...

And no it wasn't a dried up cum stain you dirty slut-minded freaks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> hmm, i've known all the men i dated really well before going on a "first date", so not much to share there.
> 
> the closest it's ever gotten to "weird" for me, would have been getting hit on, on an airplane. i was travelling alone and really happy to have no one sitting next to me despite a full flight. i couldn't believe my luck, and just as i was starting to feel good about it, two huge bodybuilder type dudes came down the aisle. i remember feeling scared (it was my first time traveling alone and i was a teenager) as they took their seats and immediately claimed the armrests.
> 
> ...



That sounds horrible. I'm really sorry that you had to deal with that. It's such an awkward situation because you don't want to make a scene and you are stuck there for hours. When you are young you don't know what to do in situations like that which is scary. As an adult, I would have asked a flight attendant if you could change seat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 21, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> hmm, i've known all the men i dated really well before going on a "first date", so not much to share there.
> 
> the closest it's ever gotten to "weird" for me, would have been getting hit on, on an airplane. i was travelling alone and really happy to have no one sitting next to me despite a full flight. i couldn't believe my luck, and just as i was starting to feel good about it, two huge bodybuilder type dudes came down the aisle. i remember feeling scared (it was my first time traveling alone and i was a teenager) as they took their seats and immediately claimed the armrests.
> 
> ...


That sounds terrifying tbh. Urgh. You'd think once you started watching the Quran my guy would have got the message. I'm sorry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 21, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> hmm, i've known all the men i dated really well before going on a "first date", so not much to share there.
> 
> the closest it's ever gotten to "weird" for me, would have been getting hit on, on an airplane. i was travelling alone and really happy to have no one sitting next to me despite a full flight. i couldn't believe my luck, and just as i was starting to feel good about it, two huge bodybuilder type dudes came down the aisle. i remember feeling scared (it was my first time traveling alone and i was a teenager) as they took their seats and immediately claimed the armrests.
> 
> ...


oh my freaking gosh that guy was a menace  i'm sorry that happened to you, it's like not a huge deal to be hit on but you were stuck next to this guy and he was so pushy and creepy  ewwwww

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stringer (Mar 21, 2021)

The weirdest date I recall happened in highschool and it's also how I lost my virginity. I was invited home by this girl that lived nearby to my place, we talked a bit and had some snacks. However, shortly after we moved to her bedroom and started kissing/getting in the mood, her father came back home... he had on boots and I could hear his heavy thumps make way to the backyard where he started doing carpentry work.

There I was, a frail teenager in this stranger's home about to get it on with his precious daughter while he was working w/ sharp instruments. I mean you can imagine my state of mind at the time. But somehow my urge to procreate trumped my fear of death, and we did it anyway.  

Well, with it being my first time I was disappointed in my performance as you'd expect, and the father didn't help my case either lmao

In hindsight a thrilling experience, but in the moment, yea I was fucking terrified

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 21, 2021)

Stringer said:


> The weirdest date I recall happened in highschool and it's also how I lost my virginity. I was invited home by this girl that lived nearby to my place, we talked a bit and had some snacks. However, shortly after we moved to her bedroom and started kissing/getting in the mood, her father came back home... he had on boots and I could hear his heavy thumps make way to the backyard where he started doing carpentry work.
> 
> There I was, a frail teenager in this stranger's home about to get it on with his precious daughter while he was working w/ sharp instruments. I mean you can imagine my state of mind at the time. But somehow my urge to procreate trumped my fear of death, and we did it anyway.
> 
> ...


it sounds like you got lucky in more ways than one man, some people gotta resort to hanging themselves with their belts to get the same thrill

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stringer (Mar 21, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> it sounds like you got lucky in more ways than one man, some people gotta resort to hanging themselves with their belts to get the same thrill


Tell me about it, the girl sneaked me out while her father worked in the backyard _(he'd sometime come back inside)_

he was so focused on his work that he had no idea what took place that day, thank god

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Natty (Mar 22, 2021)

I had a tinder date right before the pandemic started. I say date loosely cause it was a trying out a fwb thing and buy me food pls situation. We talked a bit before meeting up and she seemed normal, and not like a freak. We talked briefly about what we like sexually and there's nothing odd that comes from it (like anyone would say it's normal what she "says" she's into).

When she first sees me, the first words out of her mouth is "you're so pretty, like a barbie doll." In hindsight, red flag.

She takes me a korean fried chicken place, pretty good, I'm a happy camper. She seems ok, albeit very nerdy. She won't stop talking about this japanese anime that's done via puppets? We talk about anime and games and stuff, she's really into degen anime, like the super fan servicey shit. I'm not one to judge but it's weird the amount she's talking about it.

Get in car, drive her back home. She invites me in, I'm touch starved and have nothing better to do so why not. Her place is huge, we sit on the couch and she shows me this puppet show thing. She keeps patting my head like an anime character and it's bizarre. She asks to cuddle me and so I put my arm around her and she like takes in a deep fucking breath through her nose looking at me, it's very obvious she's deliberately trying to short distance sniff my arm pit.

I wish I could say that I left then and there, but I didn't. I'm a fucking moron.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 22, 2021)

Natty said:


> I had a tinder date right before the pandemic started. I say date loosely cause it was a trying out a fwb thing and buy me food pls situation. We talked a bit before meeting up and she seemed normal, and not like a freak. We talked briefly about what we like sexually and there's nothing odd that comes from it (like anyone would say it's normal what she "says" she's into).
> 
> When she first sees me, the first words out of her mouth is "you're so pretty, like a barbie doll." In hindsight, red flag.
> 
> ...


oh my god you went to the UwU palace noooooooooo

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Natty (Mar 22, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> oh my god you went to the UwU palace noooooooooo


Her house was normal too, the only sign of freakishness was she had a large large hentai figurine collection hiding in her bedroom. Like it wasn't just anime, it was just outright anime sex figurines. I didn't mention that she kissed like a drowning fish and the slightest touch even on accident would trigger a typical hentai girl moan.

I'm glad I didn't do my 'owo/uwu' cursed shit cause she wouldn't find it to be a joke. 

I was completely unprepared by someone who was conventionally attractive, a woman, and a bit nerdy on the surface, being rapey and a sex creep. I'm very sensitive towards people with fetishy attitudes around me, and it's usually very upfront, but this one.. nope, I missed it.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 22, 2021)

Natty said:


> Her house was normal too, the only sign of freakishness was she had a large large hentai figurine collection hiding in her bedroom. Like it wasn't just anime, it was just outright anime sex figurines. I didn't mention that she kissed like a drowning fish and the slightest touch even on accident would trigger a typical hentai girl moan.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't do my 'owo/uwu' cursed shit cause she wouldn't find it to be a joke.
> 
> I was completely unprepared by someone who was conventionally attractive, a woman, and a bit nerdy on the surface, being rapey and a sex creep. I'm very sensitive towards people with fetishy attitudes around me, and it's usually very upfront, but this one.. nope, I missed it.


that sounds completely disorienting, like there was this binary between “normal person with a few kinks” and just full-blown cursed hentai playgirl and you were lured  she sounds like she’s from another dimension, big delusion energy...

yeah honestly it sounds like an experience that can leave one feeling really icky, like you know your boundaries but this greasy fist just came out of nowhere and you have to improvise? 

she sounds really maladjusted  especially with how you describe the kissing... i’m sorry you had to be a casualty of that. 

if you did your cursed uwu mommy that would be a hentai code red i think???

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 22, 2021)

Wow so people really are into armpits

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Natty (Mar 22, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> that sounds completely disorienting, like there was this binary between “normal person with a few kinks” and just full-blown cursed hentai playgirl and you were lured  she sounds like she’s from another dimension, big delusion energy...
> 
> yeah honestly it sounds like an experience that can leave one feeling really icky, like you know your boundaries but this greasy fist just came out of nowhere and you have to improvise?
> 
> she sounds really maladjusted  especially with how you describe the kissing... i’m sorry you had to be a casualty of that.



she came in like a wrecking ball.

She's heavily porn damaged. I wasn't even aware she had any fetish before meeting up in person. I was really blindsighted and I was pretty upfront with what I was about too. Honesty usually begets honesty, but NOPE.



Valgrind said:


> if you did your cursed uwu mommy that would be a hentai code red i think???



It'd be a cry for help that'd be missed.  

There's not many good things that came out of it but at the very least it was a lesson by fire and kind of a funny story if I don't mention certain things so, yeah.

I at least have a better weird date story than girl who I met her bf like an hour after coitus and who told me she loved me on date #2.

Or the one with really bad BO that it made my eyes water and her house look like it hadn't been cleaned for a decade and after essentially forcibly kissing me, told me she might have herpes. (thank god I don't have herpes)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Natty (Mar 22, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Wow so people really are into armpits



There's no bounds to what people are into. 

At least a warning please? Gonna need caution signs kinda like those hazard symbols on chemical cleaners.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 22, 2021)

Natty said:


> There's no bounds to what people are into.
> 
> At least a warning please? Gonna need caution signs kinda like those hazard symbols on chemical cleaners.


Yeah the mad hentainess and quirky puppet thing would have been that red flag I reckon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Natty (Mar 22, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Yeah the mad hentainess and quirky puppet thing would have been that red flag I reckon



In normal circumstances, yes.

but she _was_ cute and she thought I was the hottest thing on the planet. I think it was like right after my break up with my ex of 2 years too so.. im big dum. 

my avatar describes it best.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 22, 2021)

Natty said:


> In normal circumstances, yes.
> 
> but she _was_ cute and she thought I was the hottest thing on the planet. I think it was like right after my break up with my ex of 2 years too so.. im big dum.
> 
> my avatar describes it best.


I don't blame you tbh. We've all been there.

And cute people are allowed more flexibility with quirks. It's just how it is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 22, 2021)

If a hot girl really wanted to sniff my armpit that's fine, if that's what gets them off. Although I wouldn't recommend it after a long, hot day. Wouldn't bother me as long as I am not expected to sniff theirs in return.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natty (Mar 22, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If a hot girl really wanted to sniff my armpit that's fine, if that's what gets them off. Although I wouldn't recommend it after a long, hot day. Wouldn't bother me as long as I am not expected to sniff theirs in return.


It'd be fine if she had asked, just like she did with cuddling me. It's just about consent, which this girl was severely lacking the entire time.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2021)

i'm too normal to have ever been on weird date.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 24, 2021)

My story harks back many, many years ago. I'd just come out of a relationship and had recently had an injury and a vision issue (that thankfully has never returned). To be honest I was at a bit of a low point, the timing was pretty lonely. I was looking to get back on the horse and so tried out Okcupid.

I know that's not the most modern online dating option but it's not like I'm old or anything. So anyway we were dancing the Charleston and enjoying a couple of Tom Collins, having a good enough time. She was very pleasant, was into her later years in Uni but I'll crop most other detail for the sake of privacy. Things went well but after we headed back to hers, I got the sense it would mean more than a casual thing to go further. So I declined the offer for a nightcap and said it was time to me to head home. It was the early hours and I walked home in the rain as the sun came up, somewhat introspective.

Shortly after my dick had had enough of my shit and left.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 24, 2021)

Natty said:


> She asks to cuddle me and so I put my arm around her and she like takes in a deep fucking breath through her nose looking at me, it's very obvious she's deliberately trying to short distance sniff my arm pit.


Wow. Ok. So much to unpack here! 
She sounds a bit socially inept and getting all of her socialization through anime.  Like, someone at a con who's super hyper and will run around asking for hugs and wearing a tail with ears and ill-fitting clothes in between.
>Imagine thinking "head pats" are a normal thing 
Now, this leads to my final point, which makes her seem the most normal: She sniffed your armpit, perhaps because she's used to con guys who don't shower and don't wear deodorant so maybe she was just checking to see if you were?  It's the least weird thing I read in that date 



Delta Shell said:


> Wow so people really are into armpits


Everyone is into armpits


Natty said:


> I was really blindsighted


*blindsided
-Mider T


Vagrant Tom said:


> If a hot girl really wanted to sniff my armpit that's fine, if that's what gets them off. Although I wouldn't recommend it after a long, hot day. Wouldn't bother me as long as I am not expected to sniff theirs in return.


You should let ladies sniff your sweaty pits, lots of pheromones in them and they'll real idea of if you're a compatible mate.  If she's not into you, better to get it out of the way with a sniff than a bad first date

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> makes her seem the most normal: She sniffed your armpit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Natty (Mar 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> She sounds a bit socially inept and getting all of her socialization through anime. Like, someone at a con who's super hyper and will run around asking for hugs and wearing a tail with ears and ill-fitting clothes in between.
> >Imagine thinking "head pats" are a normal thing
> Now, this leads to my final point, which makes her seem the most normal: She sniffed your armpit, perhaps because she's used to con guys who don't shower and don't wear deodorant so maybe she was just checking to see if you were? It's the least weird thing I read in that date



I truncated a lot of the story, and yeah I'd agree with you on some points about being inept. I neglected to mention that she was married (open relationship dealio) and her husband was hella not into anime and a pretty normal dude. So I chalk it up to her being fucking creepy and treating me like a Barbie doll. She was really excited to be gal like me, but I was under the assumption it was because she normally doesn't sleep with other women. But no its cause she doesn't normally sleep with _trans_ women.

It's weird, cause it was very much a sexual thing for her. Which would be fine if she had asked, she had not, at all. I alluded to her being rapey, so.... I did end up getting into her bed, and I said no to certain things, and she kept insisting over and over and over again. I kept saying no until I got fed up and said "we can try it, but when I don't like it you have to stop". It was like two minutes and we had to stop. I went to sleep after saying that I don't really want to be touched cause I'm so uncomfortable and I'm emotionally spent.

I woke up several times that night with her hands all over me, sniffing me all over, and trying to do the very thing that made me very uncomfortable. I left after, telling her she was a creep for pressuring me, treating me like her plaything and being rapey by repeatedly stomping on my boundaries. Then blocked her.

There's a very large difference between liking someone's natural scent (which most do, myself included), and directly pressing their noise there and breathing in deep, moaning.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> You should let ladies sniff your sweaty pits, lots of pheromones in them and they'll real idea of if you're a compatible mate.


What if my nose has horrible judgement??? D:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 25, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> What if my nose has horrible judgement??? D:


RIP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 25, 2021)

Natty said:


> I truncated a lot of the story, and yeah I'd agree with you on some points about being inept. I neglected to mention that she was married (open relationship dealio) and her husband was hella not into anime and a pretty normal dude. So I chalk it up to her being fucking creepy and treating me like a Barbie doll. She was really excited to be gal like me, but I was under the assumption it was because she normally doesn't sleep with other women. But no its cause she doesn't normally sleep with _trans_ women.
> 
> It's weird, cause it was very much a sexual thing for her. Which would be fine if she had asked, she had not, at all. I alluded to her being rapey, so.... I did end up getting into her bed, and I said no to certain things, and she kept insisting over and over and over again. I kept saying no until I got fed up and said "we can try it, but when I don't like it you have to stop". It was like two minutes and we had to stop. I went to sleep after saying that I don't really want to be touched cause I'm so uncomfortable and I'm emotionally spent.
> 
> ...



Ew, I need a hot shower after reading this  glad you were able to get out and I hope you never see this creep again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2021)

Isn't there some sort of repellent you can use to prevent sniffing?
j/k


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 25, 2021)

Natty said:


> I truncated a lot of the story, and yeah I'd agree with you on some points about being inept. I neglected to mention that she was married (open relationship dealio) and her husband was hella not into anime and a pretty normal dude. So I chalk it up to her being fucking creepy and treating me like a Barbie doll. She was really excited to be gal like me, but I was under the assumption it was because she normally doesn't sleep with other women. But no its cause she doesn't normally sleep with _trans_ women.
> 
> It's weird, cause it was very much a sexual thing for her. Which would be fine if she had asked, she had not, at all. I alluded to her being rapey, so.... I did end up getting into her bed, and I said no to certain things, and she kept insisting over and over and over again. I kept saying no until I got fed up and said "we can try it, but when I don't like it you have to stop". It was like two minutes and we had to stop. I went to sleep after saying that I don't really want to be touched cause I'm so uncomfortable and I'm emotionally spent.
> 
> ...


Well now. That entire situation sounds incredible uncomfortable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 25, 2021)

Natty said:


> I truncated a lot of the story, and yeah I'd agree with you on some points about being inept. I neglected to mention that she was married (open relationship dealio) and her husband was hella not into anime and a pretty normal dude. So I chalk it up to her being fucking creepy and treating me like a Barbie doll. She was really excited to be gal like me, but I was under the assumption it was because she normally doesn't sleep with other women. But no its cause she doesn't normally sleep with _trans_ women.
> 
> It's weird, cause it was very much a sexual thing for her. Which would be fine if she had asked, she had not, at all. I alluded to her being rapey, so.... I did end up getting into her bed, and I said no to certain things, and she kept insisting over and over and over again. I kept saying no until I got fed up and said "we can try it, but when I don't like it you have to stop". It was like two minutes and we had to stop. I went to sleep after saying that I don't really want to be touched cause I'm so uncomfortable and I'm emotionally spent.
> 
> ...


 as fuck tbh

Sorry you had that kind of experience, uncomfortable extraordinaire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 25, 2021)

I didn't really have many weird dates that I can think of, but I had a legit stalker which is unusual as a guy. I've known her for a very long time and we used to date years ago, she is pretty hot and can easily find someone hotter than me (even back then all kinds of guys were courting her), but for some reason whenever I'd get into a new relationship she would somehow find out and try to sabotage it. 

Called me from 10 different numbers to insult me for my dating choices and basically just being mega crazy, threatening to brick my windows, key my car and shit, callng 350 times a day after being blocked etc. I think, being a bit craycray, she thought that I should be with her even with all those threats she threw and stalked. Made me very uncomfortable for several months, sometimes even slightly paranoid. Thank god she isn't anywhere around now, hope she got tired. 

The weirdest thing is that she was so normal when I used to date her, maybe even a bit boring normal level. I have no idea what made her flip her shit, still feel bad about her even after that chimpout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I didn't really have many weird dates that I can think of, but I had a legit stalker which is unusual as a guy. I've known her for a very long time and we used to date years ago, she is pretty hot and can easily find someone hotter than me (even back then all kinds of guys were courting her), but for some reason whenever I'd get into a new relationship she would somehow find out and try to sabotage it.
> 
> Called me from 10 different numbers to insult me for my dating choices and basically just being mega crazy, threatening to brick my windows, key my car and shit, callng 350 times a day after being blocked etc. I think, being a bit craycray, she thought that I should be with her even with all those threats she threw and stalked. Made me very uncomfortable for several months, sometimes even slightly paranoid. Thank god she isn't anywhere around now, hope she got tired.
> 
> The weirdest thing is that she was so normal when I used to date her, maybe even a bit boring normal level. I have no idea what made her flip her shit, still feel bad about her even after that chimpout.


Give her another chance
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 25, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I didn't really have many weird dates that I can think of, but I had a legit stalker which is unusual as a guy. I've known her for a very long time and we used to date years ago, she is pretty hot and can easily find someone hotter than me (even back then all kinds of guys were courting her), but for some reason whenever I'd get into a new relationship she would somehow find out and try to sabotage it.
> 
> Called me from 10 different numbers to insult me for my dating choices and basically just being mega crazy, threatening to brick my windows, key my car and shit, callng 350 times a day after being blocked etc. I think, being a bit craycray, she thought that I should be with her even with all those threats she threw and stalked. Made me very uncomfortable for several months, sometimes even slightly paranoid. Thank god she isn't anywhere around now, hope she got tired.
> 
> The weirdest thing is that she was so normal when I used to date her, maybe even a bit boring normal level. I have no idea what made her flip her shit, still feel bad about her even after that chimpout.


Yeah, I think it does happen to guys. I guess it's less threatening than when a guy stalks a girl but it's still wild. It's a classic one of an old flame that has remained obsessed and is unable to move on/see you with someone else so acts out in an awful and violent way.

I'm amazed at how common it can be, my "friend" stalked his ex. I had to cut ties with him after trying to advise him that the shit he was doing was illegal and cunty. He's a POS tbh.

I've also been stalked/harassed (from the speed dating event I mentioned in the Relationship thread) but it wasn't quite as serious as what you had.

It's crazy what obsession can drive people to. I'm glad you and your partner are safe/away from it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 25, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Yeah, I think it does happen to guys. I guess it's less threatening than when a guy stalks a girl but it's still wild. It's a classic one of an old flame that has remained obsessed and is unable to move on/see you with someone else so acts out in an awful and violent way.
> 
> I'm amazed at how common it can be, my "friend" stalked his ex. I had to cut ties with him after trying to advise him that the shit he was doing was illegal and cunty. He's a POS tbh.
> 
> ...


I understand that hurt drives you crazy and can be incredibly hard, but I haven't seen people go so overboard that's borderline illegal and just horrible behavior. Like if she needed a talk I'd easily have a sit down, long honest talk, but no, this is just being.. Not normal.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 25, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I understand that hurt drives you crazy and can be incredibly hard, but I haven't seen people go so overboard that's borderline illegal and just horrible behavior. Like if she needed a talk I'd easily have a sit down, long honest talk, but no, this is just being.. Not normal.


Yeah it's totally fucked, some people just become completely irrational. I'm pretty sure it's full illegal and not borderline.

I know the dude I just mentioned was waiting outside his ex's house in the car and shit, watching who went in. Just super gross creepyness.


----------

